

Yeoman on FreeBSD 9 - sergeylukin
http://sergeylukin.com/2012/yeoman-on-freebsd-9/
How I got Yeoman up and running on FreeBSD 9
======
lmm
The idea of doing "curl -L <URL> | bash" fills me with horror. Is this really
the best way to install software in 2012?

~~~
sergeylukin
Well what would you offer instead?

